# Donaldson line crew



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

I had a thought last night (one of many which race around more or less constantly) that it is now almost 60 years since the demise of Donaldson Line and that for me to track down any old shipmates or ex crew is a pretty big ask! I was only 17-18 when they folded and many of the crew were in their forties, or older, so are probably long departed this earth.
Funny how age doesn't seem to figure when you ask about old shipmates, as there is always a mental picture in your mind of them as they were! Anyway, any old Donaldson folk out there I hope you went on to a good company and prospered. I was on Colina, the smallest!


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I did three trips on the Moveria and four on the Norwegian in the 1950s,good feeders and crew. We sailed from Avonmouth to Montreal.Halifax, and some times to New York.


----------



## Bill Cooper (Nov 13, 2014)

I was on the Corinaldo, joined her in Rotterdam 29/9/65


----------



## Stuart.Henderson (Oct 8, 2005)

Did two trips on the Cortona 1966 as JOS. Joined her in the Blackwater, paid off West India Dock around the time the world cup was going on.


----------



## brian3 (Jan 25, 2010)

corinaldo was on her last trip when word came she was sold


----------



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

*Donaldson's.*

Hi!, I did 2 trips on the "Cortona" from London's Royal Docks to South America in 1960. A great run with a great crew with an average deck crew age of 24 years. A typical "chatty but happy" ship. Great days! One of the A.B.'s now lives in Cairns, Queensland and we met up again for the 1st; time since then in 2009.
Vindi Phil.


----------

